# Unable to install FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE



## mapcorp (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 4x Opteron 6172 server (48 cores) which I'm trying to install FreeBSD. It starts loading the kernel but hangs after detecting the CPUs (only detects 32 cores). What can I do?

Thanks


----------



## vermaden (Jun 20, 2011)

Try the latest 9-CURRENT shapshot from here:
http://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/201105/FreeBSD-9.0-CURRENT-201105-amd64-dvd1.iso

If that one will also hang, submit a BUG here:
http://freebsd.org/send-pr.html

... and post mail to the *freebsd-current [AT] lists.freebsd.org* and *freebsd-stable [AT] lists.freebsd.org* mailing lists with description of Your problem.


----------



## tanked (Jun 21, 2011)

As Vermaden says I think FreeBSD 9 is for you:

http://ivoras.sharanet.org/freebsd/freebsd9.html



> Kernel & low level improvements
> Large-scale SMP support
> 
> Status: Committed to -CURRENT
> ...


----------

